# Is it better to get hired in as an intern or to get hired in as a team lead?



## applejaxxon (Dec 8, 2019)

Is it better to get hired in as an intern or to get hired in as a team lead? I did the math on the average salary for an ETL, which according to some websites is $50-$55,000 a year, and then I compare that to a team lead who make 17 an hour, and after taxes it looks like there’s only an $8000 difference per year  in my state. So does it seem better to get hired in as an intern with the hopes of becoming an ETL or should I try to get hired in as a team lead, because I would get 40 hours a week guaranteed and they can’t expect me to do like a 12 hour day or 16 hour day?


----------



## Panna Jotts (Dec 9, 2019)

I'd say it's better to go the intern route, only because every single intern I've worked with was immediately hired on as an ETL, whereas promotion opportunities for TLs seem to be dwindling in modernization when they did away with the senior position.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 9, 2019)

Apply elsewhere.


----------



## Nauzhror (Dec 11, 2019)

ETL's don't make 50-55k in my experience, they make closer to 70-80k.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Dec 11, 2019)

Intern has a better chance of being an etl. If hired in as tl you will stay a tl a long time. Intern trains you how to be an etl.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Dec 11, 2019)

If you want to become an intern for experience and a window into what it’s like to work in retail, that’s one thing, but once you have a degree please don’t waste your time with Spot. You can do better. As for being a team lead, I can’t recommend it. Under Modernization the stress and responsibilities seem to far outweigh the pay and opportunities. ASANTS, but in some cases TLs are finding themselves doing ETL work for TL pay.  Not a good way to start a career. Good luck!


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 11, 2019)

Target was named 2019 company of the year.


----------



## applejaxxon (Dec 12, 2019)

Thank you Everyone for responding! I will apply to be an intern (fingers crossed), it seems like getting hired in as a TM or TL is not worth the stress, and I could continue my current job until an internship opportunity comes up. 
Is working as an ETL really so awful that I should book it after the internship? I’m thinking I could try to enter hospitality management with my degree/experience.


----------



## applejaxxon (Dec 12, 2019)

Nauzhror said:


> ETL's don't make 50-55k in my experience, they make closer to 70-80k.



That sounds even better! The COL in my area is so bad I probably couldn’t afford to live alone on any less.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 12, 2019)

applejaxxon said:


> Thank you Everyone for responding! I will apply to be an intern (fingers crossed), it seems like getting hired in as a TM or TL is not worth the stress, and I could continue my current job until an internship opportunity comes up.
> Is working as an ETL really so awful that I should book it after the internship? I’m thinking I could try to enter hospitality management with my degree/experience.


“Getting hired as a TM/TL is not worth the stress”
Applies for ETL 😳


----------



## applejaxxon (Dec 12, 2019)

Planosss said:


> “Getting hired as a TM/TL is not worth the stress”
> Applies for ETL 😳



I’m willing to take the stress for that high salary. I can’t afford even a one bedroom by myself on a TL income. and I want to level up and use that experience to get into management elsewhere. I’m kind of desperate here.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 12, 2019)

applejaxxon said:


> I’m willing to take the stress for that high salary. I can’t afford even a one bedroom by myself on a TL income. and I want to level up and use that experience to get into management elsewhere. I’m kind of desperate here.


You’ll do great.


----------



## applejaxxon (Dec 12, 2019)

Planosss said:


> You’ll do great.



I can’t tell if you’re being sarcastic or not.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 12, 2019)

Il


applejaxxon said:


> I can’t tell if you’re being sarcastic or not.


not sarcastic, frustration and desperation breeds resilience ,experience and innovation. It should serve you well during your career at spot.


----------



## Fix It (Dec 12, 2019)

If you go ETL intern you’ll make maybe $18 an hour and work 8-10 hour days. You’ll be offered full time after graduating and be offered $55k-$58k, on call around the clock depending on your leadership/upper management team.

What you don’t know is being an actual ETL and having that on your resume is huge to other places. One of our interns took the job offer and next day they were offered more to work a 9-5 M-F with holidays off at another (great) company. Just take it and keep your LinkedIn profile updated.


----------



## applejaxxon (Dec 13, 2019)

Planosss said:


> Il
> 
> not sarcastic, frustration and desperation breeds resilience ,experience and innovation. It should serve you well during your career at spot.


Thank you


----------



## applejaxxon (Dec 13, 2019)

Fix It said:


> If you go ETL intern you’ll make maybe $18 an hour and work 8-10 hour days. You’ll be offered full time after graduating and be offered $55k-$58k, on call around the clock depending on your leadership/upper management team.
> 
> What you don’t know is being an actual ETL and having that on your resume is huge to other places. One of our interns took the job offer and next day they were offered more to work a 9-5 M-F with holidays off at another (great) company. Just take it and keep your LinkedIn profile updated.



I will keep that in mind. I don't have a linkedin yet.


----------



## StupidMistakes (Dec 27, 2019)

I absolutely agree! Go the intern route, easiest job ever for $18/hr. Started my internship in June 2019, by August I accepted to stay on as an extended intern. I’m basically done with my degree just need to finish one class and I’ll have my BA. I just got my job offer as ETL GE, and they are planning out my training schedule. And I haven’t even graduated yet! Not sure where they’re paying $70-80,000 salary (I’d love to go there), but they quoted me around $60,000 with full benefits.


----------



## applejaxxon (Dec 28, 2019)

Thank you everyone for responding. I was told that due to my class standing, I would not be eligible for the internship summer 2020. I graduate in May/June 2020, so my plan is to just apply to be an ETL fresh out of college.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 28, 2019)

It will take time for placement, depends on business needs.


----------



## FrontEndPrincess (Dec 28, 2019)

I was once-upon-a-time a GSA... 
I didn't realize Target hired people as interns???  What positions would an "intern" take on if hired?  What is the process to get hired as an intern instead of a normal open position? 
Thanks!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 28, 2019)

FrontEndPrincess said:


> I was once-upon-a-time a GSA...
> I didn't realize Target hired people as interns???  What positions would an "intern" take on if hired?  What is the process to get hired as an intern instead of a normal open position?
> Thanks!


Interns are hired to be etl’s. Doing an open tm or tl job, is a step backwards.


----------



## StupidMistakes (Dec 31, 2019)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Interns are hired to be etl’s. Doing an open tm or tl job, is a step backwards.


Target does not accept interns that have previously worked with the company. Past team members are ineligible for the internships.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 31, 2019)

StupidMistakes said:


> Target does not accept interns that have previously worked with the company. Past team members are ineligible for the internships.


I have heard that one. I have seen folks quit & came back as an etl from a tm. Every store or district is different.


----------



## Yetive (Dec 31, 2019)

2 team members from my store became interns.


----------



## applejaxxon (Dec 31, 2019)

Is there resentment towards ETLs hired out of college? I do have some retail experience and have worked in other industries.


----------



## Yetive (Dec 31, 2019)

If you are good at your job, no.  

I think that ETLs hired straight in are more respected than interns.  Soooo many interns haven't really even had a job before, so in addition to learning Target, they are flat out learning how to have a job.  We had one who got his offer, then told them he needed to ask his parents about it.  How the heck is that someone I can respect as a leader?


----------



## applejaxxon (Dec 31, 2019)

Thank you Yetive. I've worked entry level jobs and I know the struggle of dealing with karens. I just need a job after I graduate and hope I won't step on too many toes. 
Asking your mommy about a job offer is crazy. Does that guy have no social awareness?


----------



## happygoth (Dec 31, 2019)

Could be he just valued their opinion. But, I am old school and do believe that working one's way up the chain is the best way to gain job and life experience. Hiring bosses who have never held a job before seems like a real crapshoot.


----------



## GlobalTL123 (Dec 31, 2019)

Nauzhror said:


> ETL's don't make 50-55k in my experience, they make closer to 70-80k.


It depends on the region/cost of living. An etl in california will make more than one in iowa. Just sayin


----------



## Times Up (Dec 31, 2019)

applejaxxon said:


> Is there resentment towards ETLs hired out of college? I do have some retail experience and have worked in other industries.



Absolutely!

For the majority of them it's their first post college job/career.  Most of the store's TLs will know more and have more work and life experience than a brand new ETL.  Quite possible the TLs will have to show the ETL how to do their job as well.  And yet the ETL will be earning $20,000+ more.

So yeah, there's going to be resentment.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Dec 31, 2019)

Times Up said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> For the majority of them it's their first post college job/career.  Most of the store's TLs will know more and have more work and life experience than a brand new ETL.  Quite possible the TLs will have to show the ETL how to do their job as well.  And yet the ETL will be earning $20,000+ more.
> 
> So yeah, there's going to be resentment.


^This, 100%. TMs resent them, too, especially if the new ETL comes in on a power trip or is a know-it-all who knows nothing or has a superior attitude or treats the team badly (not that you would, just saying). Respect has to be earned, and a new ETL who treats people well and looks out for the TL/TMs welfare will have an easier time of it than the ETL Who Must Be Obeyed and ETL Bow Down I am the Prince/Princess types. I won’t say that the team can make or break a new ETL, but a helping hand to a TM who needs it or bringing a treat for their team can make the team’s life a bit more pleasant, or at least tolerable, which will pay off in high morale and good will for the ETL. On the other hand, if a new ETL throws a TL/TM under the bus, have no doubt that that bit of news with run through the store’s grapevine with breakneck speed (again, not that you would, just saying) and trust for that ETL will be a rare commodity. Basically, golden rule and you should be fine. It just takes a little while for the team to size you up and accept you. Good luck!


----------

